# Greenlawn Dam Columbus



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Looking to come down to Columbus next weekend. Loved fishing below the dam at Greenlaen. Is that area still accessible to wade? I caught almost every known Ohio fish below that dam back in the day but haven't been back in awhile. Also looking to possibly hit the spillway below Alum Creek. How is it going on there too?Thanks


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes you can still wade Greenlawn.

We have a litter removal event for Saturday morning, around and below the dam. This is a 3-way collaboration with FOSR, the local chapter of the Sierra Club, and OGF members. Falters Meats should be there grilling sausage. It shouldn't interfere with any fishing but it might be busy. You're welcome to participate if you like.

If you go there on Sunday, you will probably find a very big pile of collected trash under the bridge.


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

FOSR said:


> Yes you can still wade Greenlawn.
> 
> We have a litter removal event for Saturday morning, around and below the dam. This is a 3-way collaboration with FOSR, the local chapter of the Sierra Club, and OGF members. Falters Meats should be there grilling sausage. It shouldn't interfere with any fishing but it might be busy. You're welcome to participate if you like.
> 
> If you go there on Sunday, you will probably find a very big pile of collected trash under the bridge.


Awesome! I will be coming down Sunday afternoon and would love to assist in the cleanup (do a lot of that around here Alliance area) I used to take the greenlawn exit off 70 west from 71 south. Bait store close? Thank you for such a quick response. Looking forward to new water.


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

Boathead said:


> Awesome! I will be coming down Sunday afternoon and would love to assist in the cleanup (do a lot of that around here Alliance area) I used to take the greenlawn exit off 70 west from 71 south. Bait store close? Thank you for such a quick response. Looking forward to new water.





Boathead said:


> Looking to come down to Columbus next weekend. Loved fishing below the dam at Greenlaen. Is that area still accessible to wade? I caught almost every known Ohio fish below that dam back in the day but haven't been back in awhile. Also looking to possibly hit the spillway below Alum Creek. How is it going on there too?Thanks
> View attachment 259575





Boathead said:


> Looking to come down to Columbus next weekend. Loved fishing below the dam at Greenlaen. Is that area still accessible to wade? I caught almost every known Ohio fish below that dam back in the day but haven't been back in awhile. Also looking to possibly hit the spillway below Alum Creek. How is it going on there too?Thanks
> View attachment 259575


Ever catch any pike or musky below greenlawn dam?


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Boathead said:


> Awesome! I will be coming down Sunday afternoon and would love to assist in the cleanup (do a lot of that around here Alliance area) I used to take the greenlawn exit off 70 west from 71 south. Bait store close? Thank you for such a quick response. Looking forward to new water.





guppie said:


> Ever catch any pike or musky below greenlawn dam? Actually its been a long time since I was there but I am sure I was blessed to get a toothy critter now and then. Lots of fish there to ne had. Its either come south or go north to Sandusky or the Maumee rivers but there are just soooo many guys that fish there. I hate fishing elbow to elbow with people.


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

We have walleye in the Mahoning river right now but I need to fish some new water now and then.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

The R&R bait shop is still there on Front Street.

https://www.randrbait.com/


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

guppie said:


> Ever catch any pike or musky below greenlawn dam?


Muskie,but not pike


----------



## 614fisherman3 (Feb 12, 2017)

Boathead said:


> Looking to come down to Columbus next weekend. Loved fishing below the dam at Greenlaen. Is that area still accessible to wade? I caught almost every known Ohio fish below that dam back in the day but haven't been back in awhile. Also looking to possibly hit the spillway below Alum Creek. How is it going on there too?Thanks
> View attachment 259575


As for right now. We are still coming out of really really high muddy water. Quite possibly will still be muddy by weeks end. Depending on flow you’ll be able to wade but if too muddy I’d try alum.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I am surprised how the water quality is now to say 25 years ago! Only fished once then and got a channel cat that was calico and caught a crayfish that was cover in algae/moss.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

the_ghost said:


> I am surprised how the water quality is now to say 25 years ago!


Or in the early 70's when there was a 1 mile "dead zone" immediately south of the Dam. Pretty incredible how far that stretch of the river has come.


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Amazingly, I fished " the lawn" in mid 80's and I would catch everything from crappie sauger walleye bass blue gills I mean alot of different species. Ya had to be aware cause they would blow a siren at the zoo I think and open the dam up there and the water would rise up and you had to get out of there el pronto. There was always the smell of raw sewage back then so I would never eat anything I caught. Always and still catch and release.


acklac7 said:


> Or in the early 70's when there was a 1 mile "dead zone" immediately south of the Dam. Pretty incredible how far that stretch of the river has come.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I used to fish from Greenlawn dam to the Main St. dam back in the 80’s before they tore it out! It used to be a virtual bass bonanza!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I was bye there on Sunday for a baseball tournament and the water was still pretty high.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya my uncle grew up fishing the sciota from greenlawn- down to c-ville. He fished it hardest in the late 70's early 80's and always described it as the best fishing he ever experienced in ohio.... bass one after another an plenty of nice walleye...


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks all. Went to Alum that weekend nice lake.


----------

